# MEERA's pics



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are some pics of me so you peeps know who I am and also as a reference point by which to guage my changes through bodybuilding.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is another collage of how I changed over time...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that first pick of your back you have big traps for a woman.

You have quite alot of muscle.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Agree with Hacks, good trap and lat development, biceps showing nicely. Nice abs on the 34 y.o pic - you still have 'em? Can't tell much about pec/delt development from those pics though.

Good calves, but just like mine they finish abruptly halfway to the heel, seems blacks and we subcontinentals share the same frustrating genes in that area. Mine are over 18" around and STILL look like goddamn chicken legs.........

Still, nice pins overall....



KS


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Slim and Powerful.

Looking strong - Well done.

Do you compete in anything? Or just a hobby?

Paul


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> Good calves, but just like mine they finish abruptly halfway to the heel, seems blacks and we subcontinentals share the same frustrating genes in that area. Mine are over 18" around and STILL look like goddamn chicken legs.........


Huh, I must have a bit in me then!

Good shape - especially the back shot


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

agreed!

good back...... and beauty legs, ....

also bump Pauls question,.......was it just a hobby or did you do owt comp wise?


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

lurvley legs you got there.

Look very strong.

:lift:


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Wow, that first pick of your back you have big traps for a woman.
> 
> You have quite alot of muscle.


Thanks hackshii. I am forever on this more muscle please quest.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> Agree with Hacks, good trap and lat development, biceps showing nicely. Nice abs on the 34 y.o pic - you still have 'em? Can't tell much about pec/delt development from those pics though.
> 
> Good calves, but just like mine they finish abruptly halfway to the heel, seems blacks and we subcontinentals share the same frustrating genes in that area. Mine are over 18" around and STILL look like goddamn chicken legs.........
> 
> ...


ABs? I lost my abs when I cycled DD. I had huge water retention around the abdominal area especially and since then it has been a struggle to get my abs to show...hopefully I'll get there.

The calves..you know, I never quite noticed them finishing abruptly like you pointed out. I don't mind that at all in fact as for a woman, it tends to give that more slender look for some reason. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks for the comments my friend.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Peeps, thank you all very much for the most encouraging comments. I am truly touched.

As for the question about competing? I had not thought about it before but may contemplate this in about a year's time. I thought I was too old to compete:boom:

Perhaps with the right guidance from those who have, I may make this leap.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

you've got bigger calfs than me  lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Damn, u look gr8, luv the back!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There is a lady on here that will be 40 in 3 days and she is competing in just over a week.

it can be done, she looks very good, her diet is spot on and if you want I will give her a PM to get ahold of you. If you want she has her diet on another board if you want to take a peek at it.

Diet is everything for showing off the muscle.

Important not going catabolic when dieting down to remove bodyfat.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Looking awsome in every way.

Is that your kid in the picture? I do like a yummy mummy LOL!!

Just teasing Hun. Keep up the hard work, it's obviously working. :tongue10:

Bump for pics of Kel......... 

Predator


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:



> you've got bigger calfs than me  lol


#

bigger everywhere mate :tongue10:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

meera said:


> Peeps, thank you all very much for the most encouraging comments. I am truly touched.
> 
> As for the question about competing? I had not thought about it before but may contemplate this in about a year's time. I thought I was too old to compete:boom:
> 
> Perhaps with the right guidance from those who have, I may make this leap.


You look amazing and you are never to old to compete.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Predator said:


> Looking awsome in every way.
> 
> Is that your kid in the picture? I do like a yummy mummy LOL!!
> 
> ...


Thanks all you peeps.

Yes, that is one of my children in the pic. I am a mother of three. 11, 10 and 8 year old.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry about the confusion with your gender! It was the deca cycle that got me confused!

Marina Cornwall just won the BNBF world title at 57! Muscle maturity, and there are LOADS of women who start competing in their 30s! My lovely coach Kimberley Anne Jones is in her 40s and could still Kick ASS, but will never grace the stage in a bikini again, well, at least not to compete or guest pose. ARe you in London?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

great size, especially in the back area. Do you plan on cutting some time? I would imagine you would look huge when shredded.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Predator said:


> Looking awsome in every way.
> 
> Is that your kid in the picture? I do like a yummy mummy LOL!!
> 
> ...


Looking really solid well done chuck, and Pred the pics will come in time mate, wheres yours we havent had an ass shot for a while, lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Kel said:


> Looking really solid well done chuck, and Pred the pics will come in time mate, wheres yours we havent had an ass shot for a while, lol


LOL, Careful what wish for babe!! 

It would be nice to see what you look like. Lauren must be due for an update by now too! 

Predator


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

I will get round to it i just aint got a digi cam atm, cheater knows what i look like so if you cant wait a few weeks ask him, lol.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

megatron said:


> great size, especially in the back area. Do you plan on cutting some time? I would imagine you would look huge when shredded.


Cutting...well....I dread cutting! LOl..it takes a lot of careful diet monitoring and right now I have too much work on to get "involved" so to speak. I so wish you are right about still looking huge once I am cut...bless.....


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Sorry about the confusion with your gender! It was the deca cycle that got me confused!
> 
> Marina Cornwall just won the BNBF world title at 57! Muscle maturity, and there are LOADS of women who start competing in their 30s! My lovely coach Kimberley Anne Jones is in her 40s and could still Kick ASS, but will never grace the stage in a bikini again, well, at least not to compete or guest pose. ARe you in London?


That is most inspiring Tatyana babe. Thank you. ANd hey, I don't mind you getting me mixed up lol...

Yes I am in London.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Kel said:


> Looking really solid well done chuck, and Pred the pics will come in time mate, wheres yours we havent had an ass shot for a while, lol


Awww....that is so nice of you hun..Thanks, it is much valued.

Yes, I too don't mind seeing an **** shot of Predator....never seen one of him you see....oh woe is me........


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, I took a few more pics last night to chart my progress on my Anavar cycle. I ought to get new pics of the rest of me soon.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

I never realise just how rounded my upper back is until I see pics mg:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Your traps and back look solid in your second pic. Very nice, well done!

Where are you or your parents from? I'm guessing the tan is not all from the sun bed!! 

Predator


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

meera would you mind having a look at my thread in the ladies aas section please i think you may be able to helpme out if you dont mind.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey there quality work there, back and arms look real thick and strong

keep it up hun


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking very strong and slim both complement each other well , as for competing there is a woman in my gym mid forty doing a comp in summer so just go for it


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you so very much peeps! I am taking all this onboard. Bless you all...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

wow you sure have changed over the years! looking good young lady!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww...thank you Cap! Yes, I have changed most dramatically over the past 2 years I would say.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Predator said:


> ...Where are you or your parents from? I'm guessing the tan is not all from the sun bed!!
> 
> Predator


Indian origins. Natural tan all year round lol....


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

meera said:


> Indian origins. Natural tan all year round lol....


You lucky thing. I look like Casper at the moment. 

Predator


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What Pred, no more tanning booths? 

I want to start that soon for the River for summer.

Will look good this year.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy tanning guys!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

As soon as hubby gets back from the USA with the digicam, I shall take some pics of my current look (off aas stage) to see if there has been any progress.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

meera said:


> As soon as hubby gets back from the USA with the digicam, I shall take some pics of my current look (off aas stage) to see if there has been any progress.


You look really good meera. I love the dark skin and perfect hair as well. Your hubby is one very lucky guy.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Just found these pics.

Meera you look fantastic, you definately should compete ...

sarah


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> Just found these pics.
> 
> Meera you look fantastic, you definately should compete ...
> 
> sarah


I thought that, it does look like the genetics are there for her.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

winger said:


> You look really good meera. I love the dark skin and perfect hair as well. Your hubby is one very lucky guy.


Awwww you making me blush there....

Bless you...


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> Just found these pics.
> 
> Meera you look fantastic, you definately should compete ...
> 
> sarah


That coming from you sarah means a lot to me babe. I think you have an amazing physique...fit for a goddess


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

winger said:


> I thought that, it does look like the genetics are there for her.


A close friend of mine, a certain Bruceflea, told me the same thing winger. In fact it is because of the insight he gave into my natural physique/genetics that I decided to leave the "dark side". Going natural from now (I hope) with the intention of exploring my underlying genetic power if there is such a thing.

Thanks all..you make my day peeps


----------



## Neoteny (Sep 6, 2005)

Very impressive - why blank out your face?


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Neoteny said:


> Very impressive - why blank out your face?


Reason being is that the best time my body looks pumped up and photogenic is the same time my face looks like crap


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

meera said:


> Reason being is that the best time my body looks pumped up and photogenic is the same time my face looks like crap


That is what makeup is for.

I use makeup everytime I take a pick of my arms:eek:

Oops, that is a lie.....

Or is it?


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> That is what makeup is for.
> 
> ......


Yep that is indeed what make up is for but when you are training for that pump and are getting all hot and sweaty....ermm....the makeup fades big time lol....


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

meera said:


> That coming from you sarah means a lot to me babe. I think you have an amazing physique...fit for a goddess


Ty but I have tons of work left to do on my physique and here I am kidding myself I could maybe compete this year !

You do look great though Meera, a huge well done to you


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> Ty but I have tons of work left to do on my physique and here I am kidding myself I could maybe compete this year !
> 
> ......


I have no doubt that with your dedication and a great team on here to back you up all the way, you shall ACHIEVE!

Best wishes to you sarah.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you gonna compete with me ? 

You would do well too I am sure


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> Are you gonna compete with me ?
> 
> You would do well too I am sure


Meera you should


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for instilling confidence in me peeps. Give me a bell in another year or so. In the meantime, I am rallying behind our sarah here.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

you look great meera


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Lee said:


> you look great meera


Awww bless.......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lee said:


> you look great meera


Great is an understatement.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

meera said:


> Reason being is that the best time my body looks pumped up and photogenic is the same time my face looks like crap


What about the pic of your in the black dress?

Looks like your ready to go out? Why blank your face out in that one?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

kyrocera said:


> What about the pic of your in the black dress?
> 
> Looks like your ready to go out? Why blank your face out in that one?


Bump


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

kyrocera said:


> What about the pic of your in the black dress?
> 
> Looks like your ready to go out? Why blank your face out in that one?


Well you can now see my face in my av if that helps lol....


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Post the full size pic...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

kyrocera said:


> Post the full size pic...


Bump!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

LOl at you impatient guys!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Took some pics today (30 March 2006). I have been off cycle for a long time but on CEE.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

..


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

...


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

....


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

.....


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

.......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are pretty.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

........


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

.........


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

..........


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

...................


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Hackshii!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

By the way, I have had a dramatic haircut since my last set of pics...no long hair for me anymore 

Asked the hairdresser to take an inch off and she got carried away!

Dang!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

hackskii said:


> You are pretty.


that is an understatement


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow, if I tell you how I really feel they might ban me for inappropriate content. 

Smokin hot! Now were did I leave that kleenex box? :jerk:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin good there Meera, where abouts london u train?


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Hurruh! we got pics...

Lookin good...

Whats that tattoo on your forearm?


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot all you peeps. Much appreciated...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

kyrocera said:


> Hurruh! we got pics...
> 
> Lookin good...
> 
> Whats that tattoo on your forearm?


 did also wonder about the tattoo.

Looking good meera! :beer:


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

kyrocera said:


> ....Whats that tattoo on your forearm?


The tattoo is a religious Indian symbol: Om

I have each of my 3 children's names tattooed in each branch of the Om sign.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Have to give a mention to the photographer of my pics of yesterday....my 8 year old son took my pics....awwww eh....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice arty pose Meera, and damn your a hottie!!!!!

has to be said doll, you look like an eastern princess type bird,....mmmmm


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well done, you look better and better in every shot.. Cant ask for more than that


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tell your 8 year old son thanks........


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> nice arty pose Meera, and damn your a hottie!!!!!
> 
> has to be said doll, you look like an eastern princess type bird,....mmmmm


Awww..thank you! Arty pose eh? LOl..never thought of it like that...just came natural...


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Aftershock said:


> Well done, you look better and better in every shot.. Cant ask for more than that


You say such nice things...... 

Thank you immensely.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

winger said:


> Tell your 8 year old son thanks........


Just told him....he says "my pleasure".


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

whats the tatoo on your right forearm meera?...unc


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> whats the tatoo on your right forearm meera?...unc


Go back one page and look at post #85 and it says:

The tattoo is a religious Indian symbol: Om

I have each of my 3 children's names tattooed in each branch of the Om sign.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Missed a pic peeps...here it is....


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

looking great well done


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is an understatement!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Kel and Winger....:love:


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

nice glutes


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

meera said:


> Kel and Winger....:love:


Thank-you:humble:

I like the glutes too!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I am so blonde, I keep forgetting to look in member's pictures!

Missing the best threads! Love the haircut! You look absolutely gorgeous! Get your butt on stage in a bikini! I think you are ready NOW! I can help you with your cutting diet, it is not as bad as most people make out.

OH as soon as my breasticles are healed, let's go dancing! FUN cardio!

Big Cyber Hug

x

x

x

T


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I am so blonde, I keep forgetting to look in member's pictures!
> 
> Missing the best threads! Love the haircut! You look absolutely gorgeous! Get your butt on stage in a bikini! I think you are ready NOW! I can help you with your cutting diet, it is not as bad as most people make out.
> 
> ...


I am gonna hold you up to that dancing one for sure! 

Compete lol....not yet babe...next year perhaps...I have a great friend who I recommended to this site for the purpose of competing. Her name is Kardia and she is a PT at Fitness First. A gorgeous lady with a great personality and very much F-I-T!!!! She is already cut and well proportioned and I personally feel she will do well.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Kardia were ever you are.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

winger said:


> Hi Kardia were ever you are.


Unfortunately she hasn't joined us yet winger. I am hoping her daughter will give HER a chance to use the internet too:rage:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

meera said:


> Unfortunately she hasn't joined us yet winger. I am hoping her daughter will give HER a chance to use the internet too:rage:


Me too!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoa! First time i saw these - looks good to me


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Crazymick.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Meera you are so hot, but your face pics in your siggy are just too round........lol


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

winger said:


> Meera you are so hot, but your face pics in your siggy are just too round........lol


Lol...Tell me about it! It was one of my "O"ff days lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

meera said:


> Lol...Tell me about it! It was one of my "O"ff days lol


LOL


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

You appear to have a good base to build on.

If your heart(and mind) is really in getting to where you wanna be, and you stay disciplined and consistant you'll do very well.

MP.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Majesticpower said:


> You appear to have a good base to build on.
> 
> If your heart(and mind) is really in getting to where you wanna be, and you stay disciplined and consistant you'll do very well.
> 
> MP.


I also believe it's about the base (inc genetics) in my opinion. My heart and mind are definitely into it but I do have so much happening in my life that many times those take over my my training time. Nevertheless, I do try and catch up and try as best I can considering. If I was to compete at some point in the future, I would have to be yet more dedicated. I have three young children, a home and work to manage with my training and diet so you can imagine just how difficult that gets.

Thanks for your input Majestic.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

meera said:


> I have three young children, a home and work to manage with my training and diet so you can imagine just how difficult that gets.


Hey Meera, do you have a Red "S" painted on your chest?


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

winger said:


> Hey Meera, do you have a Red "S" painted on your chest?


Lol not yet but something to consider eh?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

meera said:


> Lol not yet but something to consider eh?


Ya think!


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

That is the physique I want back! I have become far too slim at the moment and I don't like it! I want muscles I tell ya! lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

meera said:


> That is the physique I want back! I have become far too slim at the moment and I don't like it! I want muscles I tell ya! lol


Good to have you back hun, write up a journal and post in members pics section if you haven't already, its great for your motivation!

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome back......


----------

